# My workbench



## Uncle Festivus (5 January 2008)

For anyone who actually reads these things, I thought I would detail what platforms, software etc I use. It would be good if everyone did the same so we could see where we are coming from in our posts.

Brokers - 

Etrade - via webiress
Comsec - via normal, inept, website (currnetly in dispute over penalty fees )
MF Global cfd's - via etrade - for share cfd's
IG Markets - cfd's - for commodity and index cfd's

Charting - 

Bullcharts, paid subscription
Bigcharts - web

Goldnerds - Aus gold stock data service

Can't recommend - 

ASR - Australian Stock Report - ordinary track record, pushy salespersons, expensive ie not good value for money


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2008)

E trade
IG Markets
Big Charts
ASF


----------



## barrett (4 February 2008)

Commsec.. $20 brokerage = 3 X USA brokerage fees, still can't keep the website running.. 
considering switching but my margin account is tied up with them

Commsec International - US$60/trade major exchanges, web interface worse even than regular comsec if that's possible.. I phone orders through, no extra cost, staff are patient and experienced.  I track prices on Stockcharts.com & yahoo finance, bigcharts maybe better.

MF Global futures - buy $100K gold for $15 brokerage

MetaTrader4 - free real-time data feed and live charting, tips for download/installation on Kauri Trading thread

Fat Prophets Aus
Gold Stock Analyst (US/Canadian gold/silver majors)
Gartman Letter
Casey Research (US/Canadian gold/silver juniors)
ASF


----------



## Miner (29 July 2008)

Uncle Festivus

Why your blog so quiet for 6 months ? 

Are you okay and what is the latest


----------



## Nicks (4 August 2008)

UF - what is webiress?


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2008)

Nicks, webiress is a trading platform that a few stockbrokers use. I have it with Power Etrade. Not sure who else uses it. Far superior to the regular basic trading platforms. Costs $79 a month through Power Etrade, but free if you have 10 or more trades in the month.


----------



## MRC & Co (18 October 2008)

I have recently been gifted the opportunity to use TT (trading technologies), nothing else like it!  Lightening fast execution, from another planet!  

Charts, CQG, just like any other charting platform.  Trendlines, volume and live price action is enough for me.  Don't use any of the other crap.  Selection of sizes of candles etc so you can zoom in and out and put things into context is also very helpful.  But charting packages are overrated IMHO

Execution and comms are key.  

Platform like IB would be all that is needed for most traders of daily charts or intraday for that matter.  You get all the order types, fast executions, low comms.

That's my take.


----------

